# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  J.s. bach tab

## CollingsPicker

I want to learn some J.S. Bach and and wondered if any of you knew where I could get it.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

JS Bach for Mandolin; highly recommended!

----------


## Eugene

Bach on mandolin is discussed _ad infinitum_ at the classical section. You might want to try a focused search there. If you take some up and decide you like it, also consider pursuing some of the 18th-c. music actually written for mandolins and mandolin-specific techniques (Leone's of the 1760s, e.g., full of split strings, "cross picking"-like arpeggio patterns, etc.).

----------


## Geoff B

mandozine.com has some tabledit Bach Tabs....

----------


## Roger Kunkel

There is also a Mike Marshall book.

----------


## Bramble

Debora Chen has some, also.

----------


## WJF

I'm working on a book right now for MelBay that is dedicated to Bach. I've taken a bunch of his keyboard pieces, abut 25 so far and counting (English & French Suites, Well Tempered Clavier, Goldberg Variations, etc), transcribed and arranged them for two mandolins. It will include TAB and a recording too. I'm pretty psyched about the project ... the pieces I've done so far work wonderfully for mandolin! 

The book won't be out until sometime in '09 but hopefully by the time you've read through the other books being suggested here, you'll be ready for it!

----------


## jk245

> The book won't be out until sometime in '09 but hopefully by the time you've read through the other books being suggested here, you'll be ready for it!


One of the problems with some of the Mel Bay classical series is that the renditions are over flowering. I hope that you can bring down your works to be playable for the masses (:

----------


## phizban

There is tab for the cello suite available on mandozine at the moment. If you are interested in the music for the 6 solo violin sonatas and partitas, the sheet music to that can be picked up at any local violin shop (I have the music from when I played violin). Unfortunately, this is the sheet music only, I do not know if tab is freely available for the works.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

> also consider pursuing some of the 18th-c. music actually written for mandolins and mandolin-specific techniques (Leone's of the 1760s, e.g., full of split strings, "cross picking"-like arpeggio patterns, etc.).


Where can I find recorded examples and sheet music? I've decided to eliminate all music from my repertoire that isn't written specifically for the mandolin, but I'm having trouble finding anything to play. (tongue in cheek)

----------


## Dan Cole

Bach is like Mozart, too many notes!

----------


## Bryan T

I'm in the midst of a project where I am tabbing the Cello Suites (I transpose for the mandolin) and the Violin Sonatas and Partitas. If you have some specific pieces in mind, drop me a note and I'll send you some pdfs.

Bryan

----------


## Eugene

> Where can I find recorded examples and sheet music? I've decided to eliminate all music from my repertoire that isn't written specifically for the mandolin, but I'm having trouble finding anything to play. (tongue in cheek)


Oh my, there's so much.

Discussion of recordings
More discussion of recordings
And yet more discussion of recordings

Sheet music discussion
More sheet music discussion

Search the classical section for "CDs" and "sheet music" for reams more.

----------

